# Microskiff Build...help!?!



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

I just got a 12 foot fiberglass v hull boat from a friend for free (which i like) it needs a new transom and it has some leaks (that's what he said anyway). I want to modify it to become a micro skiff. But right now i need help on how to get the old wood out of the transom (well something easier than a hammer and chisel and a multi tool) Will have pics soon and a pic of what i want it to look like/resemble. :


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

Fiberglass 12 foot v hull 



What I've done so far


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

something like this 
http://www.shipokeboats.com/shipoke14/IMG_2146.jpg


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

To remove the wood from the transom, cut the inner skin of fiberglass off and then you will have easy access to remove and repair the transom. Don't cut the outer off.


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

i got the old rotten wood out now for some new


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great. Now you need to grind all the crap off down to good glass. Then cut a template and then cut your wood and put them in place.

There is a tutorial on here somewhere how to do it.


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok i will and my dad suggested to use some plastic for the transom, is this a good idea? :-/ 
I also am thinking about cutting all the seats out and starting new?

here is what i have so far


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Plastic?? How will you glue it to the outer skin? Most plastics don't glue well and this is not the place to experiment with a guess. 

Marine plywood. Use epoxy and coat every piece before installing and it will last many years. 

Also while you are grinding, grind off any remaining tabs from where you cut the inner skin off so it won't interfere with making a template or installing the new pieces.


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

glue it in? i was just going to use it as a spacer then glass around it. :-?

and for the deck what should i use, i have 3/4 plywood (2 sheets) i was going to glass it for strength and cut holes in it for storage and a cooler also a spot for my anchor and a box for my battery.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> glue it in? i was just going to use it as a spacer then glass around it.


No good. The glue probably won't last and the glass won't hold then you will be left with a piece of plastic between two broken pieces of fiberglass.

3/4 weights around 75 lbs per sheet. That is 150 lbs of weight in a 12 foot boat that weighs less than that amount of wood. Then you also have a couple gallons of resin adding another 15 lbs. Also adding that much weight would drastically change the center of gravity - potentially causing an unsafe situation.


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

hum well what is a cheap solution to this? :-/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wood.

You are going to have to plan your build around a safe platform.

Think of it this way. Go stand up in a canoe and then stand up in the same canoe but this time stand on the rails. Notice how tippy it got?

That is what is going to happen to this little skiff. Every inch you raise the center of gravity the hull becomes exponentially more unstable.

If I were building I would make a removable deck for the front and back that I can take out if I were not fishing. Keep the boat very similar to original.

Put a bench seat(s) back in but in a position that is more convenient and can be used to store gear or be a livewell. Glue a rail onto the gunnels that the deck can rest on and remove them when in motion.

I feel if you try to build something like the one in your post, you will not be happy. Yea, it looks cool but it has a much larger hull and a lot of planning went into that hull to get it like that. If you really want that design, look around at other 12 foot skiffs and see if you can find that style to get ideas - 12 is just too small for that type of design. 

Remember, these are just my opinions.


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

I understand your point and i understand the what your saying about it being "tippy". the thing is is i am building this to go in shallow water at long point around the mangroves and just poll around (maybe a little gas engine or just a trolling motor. This is a fishing boat strictly not a cruiser. Is there any way to deck it but keep the center gravity down?? Im new to this whole boat thing so


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1298531335/0

i like this type also (the blue one)


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That one is a completely different story. That one is close to what I described except those decks are attached.

Use 3/8" marine ply to build the decks. Attach a piece of wood to the sides and then glue the deck down to them like the picture. In the back you may need to add an additional couple of strips to the underside of the deck to keep it from flexing.

That design is do-able.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

First and foremost, replace the transom and get it floating. 

Don't get hung up on cheap. Focus your time and money on doing high quality work in one area at a time. The cost of good materials is very reasonable if you don't buy everything at once. Marine ply and epoxy are significantly more expensive than exterior ply and Bondo, but they are worth the cost IMO because of their increased strength and durability. There are some awesome composites out there, but the real world return on investment vs marine ply and epoxy is a frequent subject of debate here.

Make your deck height decision after you experiment a bit. Once it is in the water, throw a 2x12 across the bow where you propose installing the deck, stand up on it, cast a few times and see how unstable you feel. Use the same technique in the stern. After that, repeat the process while standing on the seats. You may find that while the decks flush with the sheer are too squirrelly, a deck built level with the seat tops feels pretty stable.

It looks to be a cool build. Have fun.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nano - you are hijacking bugzy's thread. Please start your own.


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

ahh the sweet smell of summer.. sorry for the late reply but had to do exams. any way nate i am going to go for your idea get the transom done fix the "patch" work then put it in the water and stand on a 2x 12 and do a trail and error process ....i might get wet..... ;D


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

I might use plastic to deck it ?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Ok i will and my dad suggested to use some plastic for the transom, is this a good idea? :-/
> I also am thinking about cutting all the seats out and starting new?
> 
> here is what i have so far



You can use 1" Divynal cell to core your transom.  It will hold a 15hp motor. It will be way lighter, but 3x the cost.


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow its been a long time sense Ive been on here xD 
any who, My car is finished and now i have some time to work on this boat what I've done recently is make a transom, its out of 3/4 inch plastic with an 1/8 inch plywood glued to it for the fiberglass to adhere to. I dont have any photos of it yet but i will soon. I also have 1/2 inch plastic for the decking material 

Hope my vw can pull this pig, haha ;D


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

here is the photo and this transom is rock solid also xD 

I love when a plan comes together :


----------



## airchip558 (Jan 26, 2015)

Curious What kind of plastic are you talking about and do you know make of boat


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh sorry airchip Ive been busy with my car lately lol um the plastic is called AZEK , my dad works in construction so i have some just lying around left over from jobs xD and for the boat i have no idea it looks like a 70s delhi fiberglass jon boat....... but i got it for free and have no idea what it really is lmao 

and for an update i finally added a drain plug and also got a boat trailer xD btw im to lazy to drive 25 miles to my local boat place so i made my drain plug out of 1/2 inch floor flange and a 1/2 inch plug .....same price really but only like 3 miles away so i saved a gallon of gas. 

p.s. a vw bug doesn't get the best of gas mileage  

p.p.s. welcome to the form


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

this is just for sh*ts and giggles, but it will show you my amazing idea for my tow car  :


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What kind of glue did you use that adheres to Azek?


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

I think its loctight pl 6x strength , stuff for tile i do believe xD


----------



## Caydon (Jun 1, 2013)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-PL-Premium-10-fl-oz-Advanced-Polyurethane-Construction-Adhesive-1417170/202192562?MERCH=REC-_-mobileweb_pip_rr-1-_-202020473-_-202192562-_-N 
This stuff man.....i had to sand the azek with like 150 grit flap wheel on the grinder and it is very strong xD


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Ha, You came on this thread to ask advice and took none of it.

I've definitely done similar things before and just like me, Your sinking your hard earned pennies into as good lesson learned the hard way.


----------

